# Adidas Climaproof Storm waterproofing



## thecraw (Dec 31, 2011)

I bought a set of these half price in November and today was the first time that I've put them through a proper test.

I was after a pair of waterproof trousers to replace a faulty leaking pair of UA Coldgear trousers however this suit took my eye being reduced to Â£110 while offering a 3 year waterproof guarantee. A quick consultation with a mate who already owned one was met with a positive response so I took the plunge and ordered from Dunluce Golf. Top service as is the norm from Dunluce had the suit in my hands within 15 hours of placing my order.

First impressions of this suit had me wondering if the jacket was up to the task as its extremely light, probably the lightest and softest jacket that I've ever owned and worn. Its lovely and quiet to swing in and offers no resistance, top marks in this department. Two pockets in the jacket plus a very handy scorecard pocket makes it practical as well unlike GG who don't seem to believe in pockets!

Trousers come with side zips and belt loops. For me belt loops are a must and I don't know why more manufacturers don't do them. 

As I said earlier today was the day I managed to give them a good workout. 18 holes in steady rain with a constant breaze saw the Adidas suit triumph. Very impressed with my purchase and I'd recommend them if anyone is in the market for a great value set of waterproofs. 

This is Adidas top suit so its a fantastic bargain.


----------



## Hooker (Jan 1, 2012)

Good review craw thanks, I have a Galvin green 1/4 zip top which cost more than your whole suit. I can confirm it's noisy, has no pockets and as a bonus I sweat like pig in it.


----------



## Adam64 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the review, I'm looking to purchase a good set of waterproofs so will consider these. Any body else have any recommendations?


----------



## Andy (Jan 1, 2012)

Adam64 said:



Thanks for the review, I'm looking to purchase a good set of waterproofs so will consider these. Any body else have any recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

Cross


----------



## Huwmawr91 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cross popular this xmas at our club. Footjoy for me


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2012)

UPDATE

Just noticed that my review made the magazine (hope it qualifies for a prize????) happy days.

Well I must say the suit is still going strong and so far so good on the waterproofing front. I've still to get wet so its doing its job fine and dandy. Recommended.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			UPDATE

Just noticed that my review made the magazine (hope it qualifies for a prize????) happy days.

Well I must say the suit is still going strong and so far so good on the waterproofing front. I've still to get wet so its doing its job fine and dandy. Recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't the prizes start from the May issue? Just sayin'....


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Out of interest is this the Climaproof Storm Soft Shell suit??

Thinking of changing mine and quite interested in this.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2012)

Yip.

Honestly its that thin and lightweight you wonder if it'll keep you dry. I do really like mine.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks craw. seen the jacket on ebay with buy it now of Â£50. Worth it you think?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Another thing, what are they like size wise? Does it come up quite small??


----------



## thecraw (Mar 3, 2012)

Another horrendous afternoon on the course, still dry underneath though.

Money well spent so far!!!! Fingers crossed it keeps going strong. My mate has had one for 3 years now and still swears by it.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 30, 2012)

Soaked to the skin yesterday at Machrihanish - arms and chest soaked right through!



:sbox::sbox::sbox:


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Soaked to the skin yesterday at Machrihanish - arms and chest soaked right through!



:sbox::sbox::sbox:
		
Click to expand...

So that Proquip suit you will be getting will keep you dry, had a look at it and it does look a great bit of kit. Might be ordering 1 myself shortly.


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2012)

Glad I followed this all the way through, I was nearly searching for the Adidas from the earlier review.

I bought a Cross and the first time I needed to put it on after it being in my bag for ages, it turned out to be too small so a lesson was learned there to up-size considerably. 

I'm in the market for a suit and cannot seem to find any consistency or longevity  in reviews.


----------



## LeeTurner (Jul 6, 2012)

I use the Climaproof Storm trousers and over the past couple of summery weeks they have kept me bone dry - and that's through torrential rain, hail, and a flash flood.
For the jackets I swear by Mizuno Impermalite. Have a couple of the jackets and they have a five year warranty. Removal sleeves are a bonus on those warm rainy days.


----------

